# Internet Affair



## hurtandbetrayed (Nov 16, 2011)

I have just discovered that my fiance has been going to an online chatroom and talking to random females when I was at work. I confronted him last week only to find out that he had jerked off for a few of these women upon request. He doesn't know why he did it, and is fuzzy on the details. He has been going through a lot of bull with his ex wife and is in financial ruins because of her, which I know he is depressed about, but feel that doesn't justify his behaviour. I don't know how to forgive him, or even how not to be so mad. He created a new e-mail address, etc. to hide his tracks. He went to such extremes to do it, yet says he doesn't remember anything. How will I ever be able to trust he's not going on the internet and doing this again, even after counselling? Should I risk being this hurt again? He says I'm the one good thing in his life, but if that was true... How could he do this??


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You won't be able to fully trust him again.

I suggest postponing the wedding, if not calling it off all together.

Just my 2cents. I couldn't and wouldn't marry him. This will most likely be your life if you do.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You won't be able to fully trust him again.
> 
> I suggest postponing the wedding, if not calling it off all together.
> 
> Just my 2cents. I couldn't and wouldn't marry him. This will most likely be your life if you do.


:iagree:

Am in a similar situation to you OP, and this is absolutely true. H and I are living in hell right now, due to similar circumstances.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You won't be able to fully trust him again.
> 
> I suggest postponing the wedding, if not calling it off all together.
> 
> Just my 2cents. I couldn't and wouldn't marry him. This will most likely be your life if you do.


:iagree::iagree:

I would lean heavily towards the calling it off altogether however.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Run


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

HerToo said:


> Run


Fast


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well the first thing he needs to do is knock off that "I don't remember anything" crap he is spewing. 

Of course he remembers. 

My main advice would be to run, not walk, away. Especially if he isn't even willing to look into *why *he did what he did. Otherwise the best case scenario will be that he'll continue to wack off for different women online and won't actually meet them in person.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

How long have you been together and how much do you have invested with this man? Has he been doing this your whole relationship?

My husband of 10 years did similar things, and even went further, and we are very happy together today. But it's taken a year and a half and we are nowhere near done the hard work yet. If I had found out at the beginning of our relationship that he was doing those things, I would never have married him.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

hurtandbetrayed said:


> I confronted him last week only to find out that he had jerked off for a few of these women upon request. He doesn't know why he did it, and is fuzzy on the details.


Baloney.

He knows exactly why he did it and can remember every detail.
He's just upset that he got caught.


----------

